# Tedion usage



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I got a bottle back in Feb. when I was infested with mites and have used it consistantly. Now my bottle is nearly empty and I was wondering what is going to happen when I stop using it. I forgot how productive the flies could be when not being predated on. So I was wondering how often others use it and whether I should go ahead and still use it as a preventative?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I have decided to try and completely eliminate mites as well. I am gettin some pretty bad results lately with just one big production moment and then a really quick fizzle on each culture, probably about 20% capacity. my production is almost pointless, im probably going to call eds and completely overhaul with all new flies. Did you get new lines or keep the same. Im going to take all my cultures outside right now and hope the cold might do a little number on them till i get new ones.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I tossed my flies and got new. I also started storing them in a different room. I found that when the mites were bad it was pointless because the flies werent even hatching. Now I keep them on insecticide paper, tedion strip, and never keep cultures for more than 30 days. I now over produce flies with half what I used to make.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Chris-

How are you using the Tedion out of curiosity? Someone at the Atlanta show was telling me they use it, so I'm just wondering in what way. Is it a prevenative like the mite paper?

Thanks


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I cut 2in. x 1in. strips of construction paper, fold them in half, and soak them in tedion solution. I allow them to dry and place them in the media like the pic. This isnt how I was told to do it, but it has seemed to work for me so far. Tedion is a miticide so it must come into contact with the mite to kill it. When I add flies they mostly congregate on the paper strip coming into contact with the chemical. It later gets buried when I put excelsior moss in once larvae are pupating.So far I have used this to knock out the infestation I had months ago, but now Im wondering its uses as a long term preventative. Any one here have long term experience or info?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Is it not harmful to the flies, or your frogs? It is a chemical right? Or do you just use this in cultures to make new cultures, and cycle the Tedion out?

Thanks for the pictures, it's always nice to see what you are talking about!


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

It doesnt hurt the flies or frogs. I did some research on it and it was or is widely used as sprays against mites that affect fruits such as apples that are intended for human consumption. I think the LD50 is very low but this doesnt apply to long term effects.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I know I cant be the only person using this...
Please share your experiences


----------

